# Club Racer Brakes



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a Club Racer. I am running the Tektro 521A long reech brakes. Those brakes have seemed a little wimpy when compared to my other bikes with short reech Ultegra calipers. Is anyone running the long reech Ultegra brakes? Do you feel they are as strong as any short reech calipers?


----------



## Major Kong (May 14, 2003)

Are you running the stock pads on the Tektros? They're horrible. I have the same brakes on my ANT Bantam (made by Mike Flanigan co-founder of IF, he also made my Crown Jewel). I replaced them with Kool Stop salmons. The brakes work much much better, especially when it is wet outside. They seem to work the same as the Ultegras on my Look. I opted to buy the Tektros because I felt the Ultegra long reach were too expensive. I hope this helps.

Andrew


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

I do have thew sotck ones of some generic shimano refills. I forgot I replaced all the other bikes with salmon Kool Stops a few years back. I forgot since they never wear out. I'll have to get some for my Cluber.


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

I changed the Tektro pads out for some Kool Stop compound pads and the stopping power is now great. On par with my bike with Ultegra calipers.


----------

